# BECAREFUL MEMBER YAUYAU



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

I had a deal with him last week about to ship to me some Piranha then I sent money $500 to him and now He just leave me like nothing happen even he gave me the Cell phone number but he never answer till now ...I just want share my bad experience so nobody wil cheat by him anymore remember the member name is YAUYAU FROM HONGKONG.....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

YOU got JackeD !!!

id find his IP # and go kick his ass or even go to hong kong an chopp his ass in the THROAT!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that - I hope you'll still be able to resolve your problem









One more thing: don't (ab)use this thread to flame people or post tough-ass profanity.
*Consider this your warning...*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I know him from here, he asked to use my pictures for his website. Never would've thought he'd do that to you no fear. sorry, hope you can get something worked out w/ it.

here's his website:
yauyau piranha site


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Lets all leave yauyau a msg.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

sucks dude, hopefully misunderstanding and you can work it out to where you get your fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Of all places, why did you even consider ordering Ps from someone in Hong Kong?... unless you live anywhere close to there. This is a perfect example why I dont do business with international sellers.. even thru eBay. Sorry for your loss man. What method did you pay him with? Maybe there's a chance you can get reimbursed.

With instances like these, shouldn't Yauyau's member IP banned for false sales and netgative business conduct within the board?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think this is jumping the gun a little. It was last week you were dealing with him, I think this is a little soon to say you have been taken.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Did you ask mods if you could post this? Usuaully some people especially from other continents might take longer. hang in there.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I had been scammed several times in ebay before, and got reimbursement from the seller. However it was the sellers from ebay are here in United States. 
You might want to give Interent Fraud services a try, they must have scared the sh*t out of the people that scam me, to refund my money, or items in a heart beat, and thats after several months of trying a report filed, to my bank, ebay, paypal, etc.. And All this organizations is a waste of time. and finally I filed a report to IFS, and boula in a week, the seller called me w/ an apology, and refund the items, plus give me some extra ones, and the other one give me full refund of the money, and heres the best part the IFS, personally wrote me a letter a month letter making sure I was pleased with the results or not they would have forwarded a thourough investigation and FBI will be involved. By the way IFS is associated w/ the FBI to prevent and discouraged Interent Fraud and its free!

Hope this helps, and goodluck.

http://www.ifccfbi.gov/cf1.asp


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so you just sent $500 to a stranger...LOL


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank you for all comment about this ....I think I should not post this thread I am sorry ...but I think all member here have the right to know what happening to the other member in negative way ....the YAUYAU guy promise this monday will ship the fish but till now nothing from him even the phone he gave me no aswer at all I have the address but after I check with my cousin that live in Hong Kong is fake address ...so now I will trace him from the bank that I transfer the money to him .....


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i'd never send money to anyone without a legit site / paymemt methode


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rasp: you got punked


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

I not is bad guy ,only is my home computer sick and my home have bad question busy.so can't reply no_fear. i already tell to no_fear know after.

Now, i already reply no_fer tomorrow send to him fish from UPS.
and he already reply me e-mail la.
this no_fear reply me write is:
I am sorry to say like that in form,i will ask the piranha moderator to delate the thread. but i think delate is not enough,so i want no_fear confirm.

A!!! no_fear.
if you in there,please confirm i write is correct or wrong.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

I am very angry,







i only want help fish friend find fish.
I never think have this bad happen,I can help fish friend find fish ,i already happy.is don't need give me other fee.(only is need give shipping fee and fish price),but still mean me is bad guy,i so angry.
this is me bad experience,i will don't help other person find fish after.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

yauyau said:


> I am very angry,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything will work out.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

A!!! no_fear,if you still don't confim my write is correct or wrong.

maybe,i need change my name is bad guy la after,

and i still want in P-fury do member and learn,thank.

please quick reply la.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

no fear, do u agree to this?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It was good of you to reply yau yau. This thread may be misleading people and irrelivant to other members.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok I will speak out for the reply for YAUYAU last night he has send me email and told me that got something wrong with the computer and busy in his house ...I very glad finally got reply from him and we has make agreement to ship the fish today so let see if he send the fishes to me today and if this problem happen may be is misunderstanding Both of us has solved the problem ....


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

yauyau said:


> A!!! no_fear,if you still don't confim my write is correct or wrong.
> 
> maybe,i need change my name is bad guy la after,
> 
> ...


A!!! YauYau is still the same don't need to change your nick name lah 
I still wait for your promise to send me the fish today ....


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

sounds like a case of "jumping the gun".. Wow..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> With instances like these, shouldn't Yauyau's member IP banned for false sales and netgative business conduct within the board?
> [snapback]828251[/snapback]​


My appologies.. I spoke before I had a chance to think for the other side. Sorry yauyau, I didnt even give you the chance to even speak your mind or wait for a response. Oppps...









I remember who you are now... "You cant play with my yauyau!!!!"


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I am glad everything is pretty much worked out. Keep us updated no_fear to make sure everything goes through alright.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, we want to see some pictures


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so it all worked out?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess you guys can deal with this issue in private now, right?









*_Topic Closed_*


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Today I have received the Fishes but I am very upset becuase this YAU YAU really cheat at me I ordered 2 manuelli 1 brandtii and 1 piraya and he send me 2 Piraya and 2 RED PACU and I am not sure thhe Piraya is real one anyone can tell me how to different Red Belly and Piraya when they are 2,5 inch..? Thank's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I guess you guys can deal with this issue in private now, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget something Jonas :rasp:

_Closed_


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

yau yau said:


> Oh,sh*t !!
> I have't cheated you,i already give to you 4 fish.
> I help you buy fishs,why you said me is cheated??
> 
> please reply me .


Apparently you guys dont know how to use the PM system









_reopened..._


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Forget something Jonas :rasp:
> 
> _Closed_
> [snapback]842135[/snapback]​


Crap, I'm loosing my touch...








Care to enlighten me, Karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Crap, I'm loosing my touch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you got the money, I got the time


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If you got the money, I got the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got some mney, but im not close to you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If you got the money, I got the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I got some $$$ lets make this happen coconut girl


----------

